# The Perfect Project Bike?



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Was reading the latest motorcycle trader (which I pinched from the old man when he wasn't looking) and came across this.

Riders and enthusiasts throw opinions at me!!

















































I'm impressed. Its a trx850 done up with a cafe racer kit. :thumbsup:

The standard trx goes well, cheap and reliable, easy to find 2nd hand. But they're very much a victim of early 90's styling. But to do this to them, now that's a whole different ball game. I'm into my retro stuff at the moment re: cars, bikes, style etc and this sits in there nicely.

Pics are from trx850caferacer.com

Its a poor mans ducati really, but without the price tag and hassles of the old bevels. What do you think??


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks good and as you say a lot cheaper than a bevel... There are lots of bikes you can play with out there these days, check out the Deus site for some ideas


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Like that, but if I was going to do a Yam up, I'd look for a 350LC


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

That looks really good - always quite liked the trx, but they do look boring but never thought about doing that to it. I'm looking for a project, so off to look at the Deus site now!


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks very good :thumbsup:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice its got a nice old ducati look and cafe style love it :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> very nice its got a nice old ducati look and cafe style love it :thumbsup:


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

Are they after market parts or sourced for another bike and adapted.

Either way, very nice looking bike.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Andy Tims said:


> Like that, but if I was going to do a Yam up, I'd look for a 350LC


Lol, I was seriously expecting to see a 350LC when I clicked to

read this thread.

With regards to the bike I love it, the caferacer look is

proper old school.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Davey M said:


> Are they after market parts or sourced for another bike and adapted.


Its a complete (unpainted) fibreglass kit for the trx. New headlight and mounting bracket, and all the fairings simply bolt on to existing locations. No taillight, cool bar end mirrors and couple of other tiny things but other than that they claim bolted on DIY in an afternoon (depending on how many beers you've had and how many mates you've got round to offer "advice").

Cost is AUD $1500 which is $hit hot. Pick up a bike here for 3500, 500 for paint and you've got a cool looker for posing and hitting the twisties.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahhh a nice LC350... obviously a fave of mine, with a couple of YPVS projects on the go... but... In Aus a half decent LC is 3500+AUD these days and thats a start price, a niceish one went for 4500+ last week and that was still a long way from 'good'.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

JonW said:


> Ahhh a nice LC350... obviously a fave of mine, with a couple of YPVS projects on the go... but... In Aus a half decent LC is 3500+AUD these days and thats a start price, a niceish one went for 4500+ last week and that was still a long way from 'good'.


That's a fair bit for an LC, I wonder how much the RD500 goes for, or an RGV500.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The 500s (RG/RGV and RD/RZ) are all strong money now here, dont forget we have a good climate so things last quite well if looked after, but we never had that many of them to start with so prices of local bikes and imports are high now


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> Its a poor mans ducati really


Or 750 cc Laverda SFC i thought



Raptor said:


> With regards to the bike I love it, the caferacer look is
> 
> proper old school.


Did someone say caferacer ?



Phillionaire said:


> they claim bolted on DIY in an afternoon (depending on how many beers you've had and how many mates you've got round to offer "advice").


LOL 

Here's a picture of the Laverda


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Phillionaire said:


> Was reading the latest motorcycle trader (which I pinched from the old man when he wasn't looking) and came across this.
> 
> Riders and enthusiasts throw opinions at me!!
> 
> ...


I like the standard TRX but this is a definite improvement  The only thing I'm not too sure about is the mudguard sticking out from under the seat - I'd lose that, I think, if the bike were mine. What's the deal with the rear light (or lack of) - do you not need them in Australia :huh: ?? When I 1st saw it I thought Laverda SF rather than Ducati also - let us know if you decide to go for one :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> Davey M said:
> 
> 
> > Are they after market parts or sourced for another bike and adapted.
> ...


Are you thinking of building one then ?.Jap sports bikes are not really my bag,But as they go,the standard TRX [The blue one] i could live with.

I think it's the paint scheme i do'nt like on this.It'd have to be one colour,Dark,Metallic maybe.

What i MIGHT do with a TRX though,Is put money into tuning.I bet these can be made to really shift !.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

littlealex said:


> Phillionaire said:
> 
> 
> > Davey M said:
> ...


Got some career hurdles at moment but once they're ironed out I'm keen to get a bike again (my last was a 99 r6). Would like to move away from licence-burning sports bikes (trying to get into the police - not a good look) and get into a project, something a bit different and cool but not a big dollar affair either.

I don't mind the colours on this one, but you could have some fun on your own one tho - I'm thinking gulf western or wakefield castrol schemes. Even the old Golden Fleece fuel company brand?? Do it up like an old brand name racer. :thumbsup: Too many paint ideas, too little money

Change the sprocket gearing, port the head, bigger cam and decent exhaust and she'd be a rocket. Saw one 2nd hand that had a pair of akropovic pipes, so it'd sound tough. Or go some retro trumpets like on the laverda pic. Sweet


----------

